#ubuntu-ch 2015-03-17
<Temur> hello
<Temur> anyone here
<Tribaal> hi Temur. Yes, but not always very responsive as you can see
<Tribaal> :)
<Temur> hello Tribaal , are you swiss?
<Tribaal> Temur: yes
<Temur> Tribaal, can I PM you, my question is not related to ubuntu
<Tribaal> Temur: hum... that's a little weird
<Tribaal> Temur: why not ask it in channel?
<Tribaal> Temur: but sure, shoot
#ubuntu-ch 2017-03-20
<eisrald> hello
<eisrald> I have a doubt
<eisrald> Can you help me?
#ubuntu-ch 2017-03-23
<emmabuntus> is this ubuntu christian edition?
